# WLAN und Cardreader unter Amilo Amilo pro V2000



## icelink (24. Oktober 2007)

Hallo! Ich habe das Windows XP einer Freundin heute auf einem Amilo Amilo pro V2000 neu aufgesetzt. Leider wurde die Netzwerkkarte und der CardReader (beide intern) nicht erkannt. Ich habe bereits die Treiber-CD von Fujitsu Siemens benutzt und stundenlang am System herumgewerkelt, beides wird nicht mal im Geräte-Manager angezeigt. Im BIOS habe ich irgendwas mit "Default WLAN" von disabled aud enabled gestellt, ohne Erfolg.

Weiß jemand weiter?


----------

